# sites comparable to deconetwork



## thebigdaddyray (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey guys 
I'm looking for a site that has the ability to upload photos or images created by the customer, then ill print it to what ever substrate they choose. Deconetwork has all the features i'm looking for and then some. But they are pricey and from what I'm reading here mixed reviews.
Could I do a similar site with say shopify? Help!!


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

thebigdaddyray said:


> Hey guys
> I'm looking for a site that has the ability to upload photos or images created by the customer, then ill print it to what ever substrate they choose. Deconetwork has all the features i'm looking for and then some. But they are pricey and from what I'm reading here mixed reviews.
> Could I do a similar site with say shopify? Help!!


Shopify won't do it. There is OpenTshirts and a bunch of commercial options. Too many for me to even list. Do a search on here and you'll find a large list.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

The Deconetwork pricing start from $99? Hardly expensive really, just a few sales will cover that cost alone. Having tried quite a few 'designers' it is certainly one of the better ones if not the best. Support and on-going development for it is very good also.

-Happy deconetwork user


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

zhenjie said:


> The Deconetwork pricing start from $99? Hardly expensive really, just a few sales will cover that cost alone. Having tried quite a few 'designers' it is certainly one of the better ones if not the best. Support and on-going development for it is very good also.
> 
> -Happy deconetwork user


Glad to hear you like it. It didn't work well for me at all. I dropped it after about 9 months.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

It's not perfect but with regular on-going releases and decent support it's been working well and making money. Curious to know what problems you had with the platform?


----------

